# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  زمن العار ...

## غسان

_عار ثم عار ثم عار .. هذا حقيقة ما نعيش فيه .._  
_قد يختلف مفهوم العار من شخص لاخر بيننا ... وقد يختلف عار عن عار .. جميعنا يخطئ .. وجميعنا له جانب مظلم .. مجتمع كاذب نعيش فيه ... العار يغمرنا اينما التفتنا ونظرنا .. حتى المجاملات الكاذبه بيننا هاي عار واكبر عار ..._  
_ناقشت الكثير من الاعمال الدراميه العار والرذيله وصورت المجتمع بأسوء صوره وحالاته .. احس احيانا انه كله مبالغه بمبالغه نعم يوجد رذيله .. يوجد شخصيات حقيره ووو لكن ليس لهذه الدرجه اجد الجواب من ابي .. الخافي اعظم ... هذا كله نقطة في بحر الواقع..._  
_لا ادري من اين ابدأ في استعراض صور العار ... سأبدأ من الشخصيات الحقيره في المجتمع .. الشخصيات التي تخبص الدنيا .. تقلب الاوراق كما تريد تحكي عن الناس وشرفهم وعرضهم وكأنه شيء عادي وهي بالنهايه (( ما الها علاقه )) .. أليست هذه قمة العار .. أليس من العار ان تعيش بيننا .. ومااااااااا اكثرها ..._  
_عندما تجد فتاه (( عايبه )) ارتكبت المحرم ... بالتأكيد هذا عار .. بغض النظر عن ظروفها .. حيثيات الموضوع .. هذا عار .. قد تساعد ظروفها على تخفيف نظرتنا لها لكن هي بالنهايه ارتكبت العار .. اهلها .. عار ان لم يقتلوها وعار ان فعلوا .. جرائم الشرف بعدها .. ومستقبل شخص كامل قد يضيع لتصحيح السمعه .. لتصحيح ذنب اخته او امه او بنته او زوجته .. وان لم يفعل هذا الشخص واحتضن اخته او امه ونظر الى مصلحته .. (( انا )) بالنهايه ..عار عليه ايضا .._  
_عندما يكون الحب بلا كرامه ... عندما تذل الفتاه نفسها لشاب ... ويسمعها الف مره انسي كل ما كان .. او لا يوجد نصيب ... وهي كل يوم تهاتفه .. تبكي وتبكي وتبكي .. وعندما يقول لها كلمه بعد هذا كله تجدها تأتي اليه والفرح يغمرها .. تجدها تقول له (( مثل ما بدك حبيبي .. المهم ما تزعل )) .. هي لا تريد شيء .. هو يقرر كل شيء .. كم من فتاه هكذا .. وكم من شاب بلا ضمير مثل هذا .. طبعا قد تختلف المواقف تماما .. وتختلف الادوار فهذا مثال فقط .._  
_عندما تحب صديقة زوجتك .. او صديق زوجك ... او اخت حبيبتك .. او اخ زوجك .. يا الهي ما اكبر العار .. هنا يتجلى العار كله .. ابشع صوره .. اغلى انسانان عندك يخونانك .. يخونان شرفك .. عندما يخون زوجته مصيبه فما بالك عندما يخونها مع اعز صديقاتها .._  
_عندما يهدم بيت كامل .. بيت كأن الام هي فقط سبب تماسكه .. قد يكون الاب احيانا ... ومع وفاة هذا الشخص .. وفاة الام .. تجد الاب بدأ يفكر بالزواج .. بعد هذا العمر كله .... عواقب هذا الزواج .. بيت للزوجه الجديده .. يبدأ بالتفكير بتقسيم املاكه على ابنائه حتى يتسنى له تحقيق ما يسعى اليه .. الابناء كل منهم همهُ حصته .. واحتمال ان يجور الاخوان على الاخوات لانه ببساطه .. (( المصاري ما بتكفي )) ..._  
_عندما تصبح الماده كل شيء ... رجل يبيع ذمته ويشتريها 1000 مره من اجل 100 دينار لا لا 100 كثير .. من اجل 10 قروش .. تجده يحلف 100 يمين بأنه لايملك شيئا حتى يكسب عطف البائع ويرخص له سعر (( كيلو البندوره شوي)) .. تجده يحلف 100 يمين ان ابنه لم يكسر زجاج الجيران وهو رأهُ بأم عينه ليعفي نفسه من ذلك كله .. أليس هذا عارا .._  
_عندما تجد الشخص حمش في بيته .. اخته ممنوع ان تخرج ممنوع ان تملك ( خلوي) .. ممنوع ان تضع شيئا من المكياج .. ممنوع ووممنوع .. وهو من مصيبه لمصيبه .. من عار لعار .. يصاحب 1000 فتاه .. يشرب .. لا يدخل البيت الا مع الفجر .. هوه يعيش في الوحل .. تجده يقول لاخته ممنوع ..شرفنا .. عرضنا .. اي شرف الذي تملكه .. هل تركت شيئا منه ..؟؟!!_  
_عندما لا تحترم الزوجة زوجها .. تعامله وكأنه قطعة اثاث في بيتها .. لانه بيتها .. هدية من ابيها .. عندما تتعمق الرشوه والواسطه .. ولا تستطيع ان تمشي خطوه واحده بدونهما .. عندما نستخدم الدين كغطاء لنا .. ونحن ابعد ما نكون عنه ... عندما نستمر بالخطأ ونرتكب خطأ اكبر ونحن في قمة العار لتحقيق عار جديد .. عندما نسمع كل يوم عن جريمة قتل في مجتمعنا .. روح انسان مقابل (( ضمة بقدونس )) يا الهي قمة الاخلاق .. عندما نشاهد اخواننا يقتلون دون ان يهتز شيء داخلنا ... عندما تخون صاحبك لاتفه سبب ... عندما تعامل زوجتك كدابة في البيت .. عندما تضرب اختك وتغازل فتيات الشوارع .. عندما لا تحترم والديك ..عندما ينهش الاخ لحم اخيه ..عندما نتعامل مع الناس بفوقية واحتقار ..عندما يضيع حقك بين الجاني والمحكمه .. عندما لا تحترم شيبة غيرك .. عندما نهتم بالقشور ونترك الاساس ..عندما يأتي رمضان وهناك من يرتكب ابشع المحرمات .. ويكمل صيامه وكأن شيئا لم يكون .. عندما تكون حياتنا بلا هدف .. بلا ضمير .. بلا اخلاق .. بلا دين .. بلا علم .. ماذا تبقى ..؟!!_  
_عار ..هذا كله عار .. هذا هو مجتمعنا .. هذه هي حقيقة حيانتا .._

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زمن من لآخر شو بدك تعمل يا غسان

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
حمانا الله من كل هذا العار ... موضوع سوداوي ... يطبق على النفوس ... ويهيج الآلام ... سامحك الله غسان لكن بالنهايه ما ذنبك ... لم تقل غير ما قد كان وما يكون للأسف ...  :Eh S(2): 

أملي أن ننشل بعض هذا العار من حياتنا ... لنتحلى بقيم الإنسان للإنساان 

ونترك كل هذا الخزي لمن هم دون ذلك ... 

نستحق بعض احترام الذات ... صحيح ؟؟!!

سلم عقلك قبل يداك غسااان  
[/align]

----------


## حاملة المسك

*كلام صحيح*لكن الله يحمينا منه
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _عار ثم عار ثم عار .. هذا حقيقة ما نعيش فيه .._  
> _قد يختلف مفهوم العار من شخص لاخر بيننا ... وقد يختلف عار عن عار .. جميعنا يخطئ .. وجميعنا له جانب مظلم .. مجتمع كاذب نعيش فيه ... العار يغمرنا اينما التفتنا ونظرنا .. حتى المجاملات الكاذبه بيننا هاي عار واكبر عار ..._  
> _ناقشت الكثير من الاعمال الدراميه العار والرذيله وصورت المجتمع بأسوء صوره وحالاته .. احس احيانا انه كله مبالغه بمبالغه نعم يوجد رذيله .. يوجد شخصيات حقيره ووو لكن ليس لهذه الدرجه اجد الجواب من ابي .. الخافي اعظم ... هذا كله نقطة في بحر الواقع..._  
> _لا ادري من اين ابدأ في استعراض صور العار ... سأبدأ من الشخصيات الحقيره في المجتمع .. الشخصيات التي تخبص الدنيا .. تقلب الاوراق كما تريد تحكي عن الناس وشرفهم وعرضهم وكأنه شيء عادي وهي بالنهايه (( ما الها علاقه )) .. أليست هذه قمة العار .. أليس من العار ان تعيش بيننا .. ومااااااااا اكثرها ..._  
> _عندما تجد فتاه (( عايبه )) ارتكبت المحرم ... بالتأكيد هذا عار .. بغض النظر عن ظروفها .. حيثيات الموضوع .. هذا عار .. قد تساعد ظروفها على تخفيف نظرتنا لها لكن هي بالنهايه ارتكبت العار .. اهلها .. عار ان لم يقتلوها وعار ان فعلوا .. جرائم الشرف بعدها .. ومستقبل شخص كامل قد يضيع لتصحيح السمعه .. لتصحيح ذنب اخته او امه او بنته او زوجته .. وان لم يفعل هذا الشخص واحتضن اخته او امه ونظر الى مصلحته .. (( انا )) بالنهايه ..عار عليه ايضا .._  
> _عندما يكون الحب بلا كرامه ... عندما تذل الفتاه نفسها لشاب ... ويسمعها الف مره انسي كل ما كان .. او لا يوجد نصيب ... وهي كل يوم تهاتفه .. تبكي وتبكي وتبكي .. وعندما يقول لها كلمه بعد هذا كله تجدها تأتي اليه والفرح يغمرها .. تجدها تقول له (( مثل ما بدك حبيبي .. المهم ما تزعل )) .. هي لا تريد شيء .. هو يقرر كل شيء .. كم من فتاه هكذا .. وكم من شاب بلا ضمير مثل هذا .. طبعا قد تختلف المواقف تماما .. وتختلف الادوار فهذا مثال فقط .._  
> _عندما تحب صديقة زوجتك .. او صديق زوجك ... او اخت حبيبتك .. او اخ زوجك .. يا الهي ما اكبر العار .. هنا يتجلى العار كله .. ابشع صوره .. اغلى انسانان عندك يخونانك .. يخونان شرفك .. عندما يخون زوجته مصيبه فما بالك عندما يخونها مع اعز صديقاتها .._  
> _عندما يهدم بيت كامل .. بيت كأن الام هي فقط سبب تماسكه .. قد يكون الاب احيانا ... ومع وفاة هذا الشخص .. وفاة الام .. تجد الاب بدأ يفكر بالزواج .. بعد هذا العمر كله .... عواقب هذا الزواج .. بيت للزوجه الجديده .. يبدأ بالتفكير بتقسيم املاكه على ابنائه حتى يتسنى له تحقيق ما يسعى اليه .. الابناء كل منهم همهُ حصته .. واحتمال ان يجور الاخوان على الاخوات لانه ببساطه .. (( المصاري ما بتكفي )) ..._  
> _عندما تصبح الماده كل شيء ... رجل يبيع ذمته ويشتريها 1000 مره من اجل 100 دينار لا لا 100 كثير .. من اجل 10 قروش .. تجده يحلف 100 يمين بأنه لايملك شيئا حتى يكسب عطف البائع ويرخص له سعر (( كيلو البندوره شوي)) .. تجده يحلف 100 يمين ان ابنه لم يكسر زجاج الجيران وهو رأهُ بأم عينه ليعفي نفسه من ذلك كله .. أليس هذا عارا .._  
> ...


لا احد يولد في الزمن الذي يريده لكننا نسطيع ان نكون جزء من زمن لا نريده 
لا يوجد احد يسعى دوما لحزن الاخرين , لكن ما يحدث هو انا الجميع اصبح يفكر بطريقه لسعادته 
فالزوج الذي يخون زوجته مع صديقتها  لا يقصد ان يؤذيها لكنه لا يرى في سعادته بحب الجديده مقدار ظلمه لها ،والاب الذي يتزوج من جديد بعد فقدان الام لا يفكر بتفكك الاسرة ومقدار التشتت الذي سيلم بهم على اعتبار انه ادى مهمته في تربيتهم وان الاوان ان يعيش الجزء المتبقي من حياته مع انسانه قد تسعده ( وين العار ولا يقعد يستنى يموت بكفي عاش كثير !!!).
لا ادافع عن هذا الزمن ولا استطيع ان ابرر لاحد تصرفاته 
ما اريد ان اقوله اننا جميعا نشتكي من ظلم الناس لنا
السنا نحن انفسنا من الناس من هذا المجتمع ؟
امم لاننا قمنا بانتقاده يعني اننا بريئون منه 
انحن ملائكة لا نؤذي ، لا نكره , لا نفكر بسعادة على حساب الاخرين ؟!!!
نسطيع ان نرى مجتمعنا افضل عندما نكف عن لعنه وعن امتهان دورالضحية التي نتقنها بجدارة 
لنتخلص من العار الذي نحسه.
لا يكفي ان نقول (يالله الناس ما بترحم ) 
لانك واحد من هؤلاء الناس 
مشكور غسان على الطرح بس الحل مش بلانتقاد بمحاولت التتغيير

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdullah al shurafa
					

 زمن من لآخر شو بدك تعمل يا غسان 


_

_شكرا عبدالله_

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]
> حمانا الله من كل هذا العار ... موضوع سوداوي ... يطبق على النفوس ... ويهيج الآلام ... سامحك الله غسان لكن بالنهايه ما ذنبك ... لم تقل غير ما قد كان وما يكون للأسف ... 
> 
> أملي أن ننشل بعض هذا العار من حياتنا ... لنتحلى بقيم الإنسان للإنساان 
> 
> ونترك كل هذا الخزي لمن هم دون ذلك ... 
> 
> نستحق بعض احترام الذات ... صحيح ؟؟!!
> 
> ...


_هذا الواقع ايات .. ولو اختبئنا وراء هذا يجوز وهذا لا يجوز وخفنا من مواجهته_ 
_لما تمكنا من اصلاحيه وتغييره .._ 

_شكرا ايات على المرور الجميل .._

----------


## غسان

> *كلام صحيح*لكن الله يحمينا منه


شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

> لا احد يولد في الزمن الذي يريده لكننا نسطيع ان نكون جزء من زمن لا نريده 
> لا يوجد احد يسعى دوما لحزن الاخرين , لكن ما يحدث هو انا الجميع اصبح يفكر بطريقه لسعادته 
> فالزوج الذي يخون زوجته مع صديقتها لا يقصد ان يؤذيها لكنه لا يرى في سعادته بحب الجديده مقدار ظلمه لها ،والاب الذي يتزوج من جديد بعد فقدان الام لا يفكر بتفكك الاسرة ومقدار التشتت الذي سيلم بهم على اعتبار انه ادى مهمته في تربيتهم وان الاوان ان يعيش الجزء المتبقي من حياته مع انسانه قد تسعده ( وين العار ولا يقعد يستنى يموت بكفي عاش كثير !!!).
> لا ادافع عن هذا الزمن ولا استطيع ان ابرر لاحد تصرفاته 
> ما اريد ان اقوله اننا جميعا نشتكي من ظلم الناس لنا
> السنا نحن انفسنا من الناس من هذا المجتمع ؟
> امم لاننا قمنا بانتقاده يعني اننا بريئون منه 
> انحن ملائكة لا نؤذي ، لا نكره , لا نفكر بسعادة على حساب الاخرين ؟!!!
> نسطيع ان نرى مجتمعنا افضل عندما نكف عن لعنه وعن امتهان دورالضحية التي نتقنها بجدارة 
> ...


_الهدف من هذه التصرفات ليس اذى الاخرين وانما اسعاد النفس .. اليست هذه صوره اخرى للعار ضفتها لنا ..؟؟؟_ 

_بالتأكيد نحن جزء من هذا المجتمع .. وانا لم اقل اننا ملائكه .. او انني ملاك .. ف ( نا ) الجمع كانت حاضره بقوه بالموضوع كله .. وبالتالي هي تشملني ايضا ... انا لم اتحدث عن المجتمع واعزل نفسي عنه .. انا جزء من المجتمع بالتأكيد .. ولاحظي المقدمه جيدا .. هذا اقتباس لها ..(( قد يختلف مفهوم العار من شخص لاخر بيننا ... وقد يختلف عار عن عار .. جميعنا يخطئ .. وجميعنا له جانب مظلم .. مجتمع كاذب نعيش فيه ... العار يغمرنا اينما التفتنا ونظرنا ..)) .. ولاحظي ((نا)) جيدا .._ 

_الموضوع لم يكن انتقادا بمعنى الانتقاد .. كان عباره عن سرد حقائق لمجتمعنا .. عن ما نعيش .. وان كان انتقادا فهو ليس انتقادا من اجل الانتقاد .. هو نقد بناء .. لنحدث التغيير .. وتسألت ان كان هذا المجتمع فعلا بهذه الوحشيه ولماذا هو هكذا وانتظرت النقاش من الجميع والردود لنجد الحلول ... لنحدث نحن التغيير الذي تحدثتي عنه مها ... لكنك للاسف قلتي انه ليس من حقي ان انتقد او اتكلم .._
_ واذا لم نتكلم ولم نعرف حقيقتنا ولم ننتقدها كيف سيحدث هذا التغيير .؟؟؟ وتحول موضوع النقاش من المجتمع وواقعه الى هل يحق لي الانتقاد ام لا .؟؟؟_ 

_شكرا مها على المداخله الجميله_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا غسان موضوعك رائع ...

بس اذا بتلاحظ ومن كلامك انه كل فعل عار تحدثت عنه هو فعل محرم بالاسلام ... يعني اللي بدي يوصل انو احنا كعرب انظر لتاريحنا قبل الاسلام بتلاقيه قبائل تعيش على السرقة والثأر وظلم الانثى واعزاز الذكر والزنا و العصبية القبلية ووووو وكل شي ذميم ممكن تتخيله بس يمكن كان يميزنا الصدق وشيء من المروءة .. وجاء الاسلام ليكرمنا ويمن علينا ويخرجنا الى الحياة الفضلى من حياة التخلف والرجعية ونقلنا نقلة حضارية كبيرة جدا واصبحنا من اعز وافضل الامم لتمسكنا بقواعد هذا الدين ... الان وفي هذا الزمن وللأسف ذهب الدين وتراجع الى ابعد المستويات واصبح كلام فقط وشيء ثانوي في حياة اغلب الناس وغطاء لمن يريد ان يبرىء نفسه ...بمعنى اخر ذهبت القوانين التي كانت سبب حضارتنا وتقدمنا وعدنا الى زمن الجاهلية وزمن الانحطاط الفكري والاخلاقي بس احنا زيادة شوي ما عنا صدق ومروءة-يعني رجعنا اسوأ من زمان- واللي مستر علينا انفتاحنا على الشعوب الاخرى في زمن العولمة -وحتى لو كنا بنقتبس منهم عادات مذمومة لكن اخدنا منهم صفات جيدة عززها الاسلام - ولا ننكر ذلك

 لذلك قارن بين الثأر الان والثأر قبل الاسلام وقارن بين هضم حق المرأة وهضم حقها قبل الاسلام وقس على ذلك ...بالفعل نحن الان عدنا مجموعة من الاعراب مجموعة من القبليين الرجعيين الذين يحكّمون المجتمع والعادات والتقاليد قبل ان يحكّمون دينهم بل ونستخدم الدين احيانا كذريعة وغطاء لستر جهلنا وتخلفنا والدين بريء منا

اصبحنا كعرب الاكثر تخلفا عن الشعوب والاكثر انغماسا في ظلام الجهل المدقع وهالكلام مش من عندي شوف كلام الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب "نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإن ابتغينا العزة بغير الإسلام أذلنا الله" *... وبالفعل شو بدك اكثر من هيك ذل وعار*


بالطبع كل واحد يتمنى تغيير الواقع لكن قبل ذلك يجب ان نتمنى تغيير انفسنا لأنو برأيي هو الحل الامثل وحتى لو كنا عايشين بدولة ذات قوانين وضعية بعيدة عن الدين ... يجب علينا ان نحاسب انفسنا على تصرفاتنا وكل واحد مسؤول عن تصرفاته امام ربه وليس امام القانون وهذا هو المطلوب منا ... نحاسب انفسنا بمقياس الاسلام - قدر المستطاع-

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _الهدف من هذه التصرفات ليس اذى الاخرين وانما اسعاد النفس .. اليست هذه صوره اخرى للعار ضفتها لنا ..؟؟؟_ 
> 
> _بالتأكيد نحن جزء من هذا المجتمع .. وانا لم اقل اننا ملائكه .. او انني ملاك .. ف ( نا ) الجمع كانت حاضره بقوه بالموضوع كله .. وبالتالي هي تشملني ايضا ... انا لم اتحدث عن المجتمع واعزل نفسي عنه .. انا جزء من المجتمع بالتأكيد .. ولاحظي المقدمه جيدا .. هذا اقتباس لها ..(( قد يختلف مفهوم العار من شخص لاخر بيننا ... وقد يختلف عار عن عار .. جميعنا يخطئ .. وجميعنا له جانب مظلم .. مجتمع كاذب نعيش فيه ... العار يغمرنا اينما التفتنا ونظرنا ..)) .. ولاحظي ((نا)) جيدا .._ 
> 
> _الموضوع لم يكن انتقادا بمعنى الانتقاد .. كان عباره عن سرد حقائق لمجتمعنا .. عن ما نعيش .. وان كان انتقادا فهو ليس انتقادا من اجل الانتقاد .. هو نقد بناء .. لنحدث التغيير .. وتسألت ان كان هذا المجتمع فعلا بهذه الوحشيه ولماذا هو هكذا وانتظرت النقاش من الجميع والردود لنجد الحلول ... لنحدث نحن التغيير الذي تحدثتي عنه مها ... لكنك للاسف قلتي انه ليس من حقي ان انتقد او اتكلم .._
> _ واذا لم نتكلم ولم نعرف حقيقتنا ولم ننتقدها كيف سيحدث هذا التغيير .؟؟؟ وتحول موضوع النقاش من المجتمع وواقعه الى هل يحق لي الانتقاد ام لا .؟؟؟_ 
> 
> _شكرا مها على المداخله الجميله_


اكيد انتقادنا بغيير هاد شي مستحيل ااكد عكسه  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
لكن ان اصف مهمة البحث عن السعادة بالعار ! هناالغلط 
غسان انا بحكي انه ما في حد كامل ولما الواحد فينا بفكر بطريقة لاسعاد ذاته بجوز يرتكب  خطا بحق غيره ما ببرر اله بس بحاول القي الضوء على جانب مضي لشخص بجوز يجرج شخص وهو بفكر حاله  بدور على سعادة.
بدي ايجي  على شغله 
  انه مثلا في اب زوجته مريضة من سنوات  ولما توفت صار بده يتجوز والزوجه طلبت بيت لحالها وين الغلط وين الظلم وين العار ؟
ولا اللي ما بشوف صحه هو العار ؟
معك وما بختلف انه في اشايء ذكرتها في قمت العار بس كمان في اشايء اشرت اليها وقلت الك بكون الواحد مش قصده انه يؤذي حد الا انه بسبب اكبر اذى من خلال تفكيره بنفسه .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا غسان موضوعك رائع ...
> 
> بس اذا بتلاحظ ومن كلامك انه كل فعل عار تحدثت عنه هو فعل محرم بالاسلام ... يعني اللي بدي يوصل انو احنا كعرب انظر لتاريحنا قبل الاسلام بتلاقيه قبائل تعيش على السرقة والثأر وظلم الانثى واعزاز الذكر والزنا و العصبية القبلية ووووو وكل شي ذميم ممكن تتخيله بس يمكن كان يميزنا الصدق وشيء من المروءة .. وجاء الاسلام ليكرمنا ويمن علينا ويخرجنا الى الحياة الفضلى من حياة التخلف والرجعية ونقلنا نقلة حضارية كبيرة جدا واصبحنا من اعز وافضل الامم لتمسكنا بقواعد هذا الدين ... الان وفي هذا الزمن وللأسف ذهب الدين وتراجع الى ابعد المستويات واصبح كلام فقط وشيء ثانوي في حياة اغلب الناس وغطاء لمن يريد ان يبرىء نفسه ...بمعنى اخر ذهبت القوانين التي كانت سبب حضارتنا وتقدمنا وعدنا الى زمن الجاهلية وزمن الانحطاط الفكري والاخلاقي بس احنا زيادة شوي ما عنا صدق ومروءة-يعني رجعنا اسوأ من زمان- واللي مستر علينا انفتاحنا على الشعوب الاخرى في زمن العولمة -وحتى لو كنا بنقتبس منهم عادات مذمومة لكن اخدنا منهم صفات جيدة عززها الاسلام - ولا ننكر ذلك
> 
>  لذلك قارن بين الثأر الان والثأر قبل الاسلام وقارن بين هضم حق المرأة وهضم حقها قبل الاسلام وقس على ذلك ...بالفعل نحن الان عدنا مجموعة من الاعراب مجموعة من القبليين الرجعيين الذين يحكّمون المجتمع والعادات والتقاليد قبل ان يحكّمون دينهم بل ونستخدم الدين احيانا كذريعة وغطاء لستر جهلنا وتخلفنا والدين بريء منا
> 
> اصبحنا كعرب الاكثر تخلفا عن الشعوب والاكثر انغماسا في ظلام الجهل المدقع وهالكلام مش من عندي شوف كلام الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب "نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإن ابتغينا العزة بغير الإسلام أذلنا الله" *... وبالفعل شو بدك اكثر من هيك ذل وعار*
> 
> 
> بالطبع كل واحد يتمنى تغيير الواقع لكن قبل ذلك يجب ان نتمنى تغيير انفسنا لأنو برأيي هو الحل الامثل وحتى لو كنا عايشين بدولة ذات قوانين وضعية بعيدة عن الدين ... يجب علينا ان نحاسب انفسنا على تصرفاتنا وكل واحد مسؤول عن تصرفاته امام ربه وليس امام القانون وهذا هو المطلوب منا ... نحاسب انفسنا بمقياس الاسلام - قدر المستطاع-


يا عيني عليك بمقاييس الاسلام 
وكمان ما اتشاطر ابين عيب الناس ( اذا بليتم فاستترو)
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
**Society exists only as a mental concept; in the real world there are only individuals. ** 

هاي نظره ممكن تفيدنا بهالموضوع / كيف ما بعرف بس حاس انه بتفيد الموضوع  :Db465236ff: 

موضوع حلو .. بس شايف انه انت بالغت شوي و سميت أي خروج عن الضمير " عار " / كلمة عار كبيرة كثير و الخطيئة حتى بالدين الاسلامي متدرجة فالنظر للمحرمات مثلا ليس كعقوق الوالدين 

بوافقك بكل شي بس شايف انك حمّلت المجتمع شوي كثير / كلمة عار كبيرة و ما بتنطبق الا بحالات قليلة ( لكن اوافقك انها كثرانة نسبيا هالايام ) 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

> شكرا غسان موضوعك رائع ...
> 
> بس اذا بتلاحظ ومن كلامك انه كل فعل عار تحدثت عنه هو فعل محرم بالاسلام ... يعني اللي بدي يوصل انو احنا كعرب انظر لتاريحنا قبل الاسلام بتلاقيه قبائل تعيش على السرقة والثأر وظلم الانثى واعزاز الذكر والزنا و العصبية القبلية ووووو وكل شي ذميم ممكن تتخيله بس يمكن كان يميزنا الصدق وشيء من المروءة .. وجاء الاسلام ليكرمنا ويمن علينا ويخرجنا الى الحياة الفضلى من حياة التخلف والرجعية ونقلنا نقلة حضارية كبيرة جدا واصبحنا من اعز وافضل الامم لتمسكنا بقواعد هذا الدين ... الان وفي هذا الزمن وللأسف ذهب الدين وتراجع الى ابعد المستويات واصبح كلام فقط وشيء ثانوي في حياة اغلب الناس وغطاء لمن يريد ان يبرىء نفسه ...بمعنى اخر ذهبت القوانين التي كانت سبب حضارتنا وتقدمنا وعدنا الى زمن الجاهلية وزمن الانحطاط الفكري والاخلاقي بس احنا زيادة شوي ما عنا صدق ومروءة-يعني رجعنا اسوأ من زمان- واللي مستر علينا انفتاحنا على الشعوب الاخرى في زمن العولمة -وحتى لو كنا بنقتبس منهم عادات مذمومة لكن اخدنا منهم صفات جيدة عززها الاسلام - ولا ننكر ذلك
> 
> لذلك قارن بين الثأر الان والثأر قبل الاسلام وقارن بين هضم حق المرأة وهضم حقها قبل الاسلام وقس على ذلك ...بالفعل نحن الان عدنا مجموعة من الاعراب مجموعة من القبليين الرجعيين الذين يحكّمون المجتمع والعادات والتقاليد قبل ان يحكّمون دينهم بل ونستخدم الدين احيانا كذريعة وغطاء لستر جهلنا وتخلفنا والدين بريء منا
> 
> اصبحنا كعرب الاكثر تخلفا عن الشعوب والاكثر انغماسا في ظلام الجهل المدقع وهالكلام مش من عندي شوف كلام الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب "نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإن ابتغينا العزة بغير الإسلام أذلنا الله" *...* *وبالفعل شو بدك اكثر من هيك ذل وعار*
> 
> 
> بالطبع كل واحد يتمنى تغيير الواقع لكن قبل ذلك يجب ان نتمنى تغيير انفسنا لأنو برأيي هو الحل الامثل وحتى لو كنا عايشين بدولة ذات قوانين وضعية بعيدة عن الدين ... يجب علينا ان نحاسب انفسنا على تصرفاتنا وكل واحد مسؤول عن تصرفاته امام ربه وليس امام القانون وهذا هو المطلوب منا ... نحاسب انفسنا بمقياس الاسلام - قدر المستطاع-


_كلامك جميل جدا احمد .. بالفعل اهم اسباب هالواقع المر الابتعاد عن الدين ... وقول الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب "نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإن ابتغينا العزة بغير الإسلام أذلنا الله" ... بلخص الكثير .._ 

_الرقابه الداخليه ... والدين هما الحل بالفعل .._ 

_كالعاده مداخله اكثر من رائعه ..الواحد ما بيقدر يعقب بعدك .._

----------


## ashrafwater

بارك الله فيك اخ غسان علي هذا الموضوع الجميل  ولك مني  كل لاحترام والتقدير

----------


## غسان

> اكيد انتقادنا بغيير هاد شي مستحيل ااكد عكسه 
> لكن ان اصف مهمة البحث عن السعادة بالعار ! هناالغلط 
> غسان انا بحكي انه ما في حد كامل ولما الواحد فينا بفكر بطريقة لاسعاد ذاته بجوز يرتكب خطا بحق غيره ما ببرر اله بس بحاول القي الضوء على جانب مضي لشخص بجوز يجرج شخص وهو بفكر حاله بدور على سعادة.
> بدي ايجي على شغله 
> انه مثلا في اب زوجته مريضة من سنوات ولما توفت صار بده يتجوز والزوجه طلبت بيت لحالها وين الغلط وين الظلم وين العار ؟
> ولا اللي ما بشوف صحه هو العار ؟
> معك وما بختلف انه في اشايء ذكرتها في قمت العار بس كمان في اشايء اشرت اليها وقلت الك بكون الواحد مش قصده انه يؤذي حد الا انه بسبب اكبر اذى من خلال تفكيره بنفسه .


_مها انا وياكي هون بنفس الخانه .. ورأينا واحد .. انا بحكي انه بكون عار لما تكون سعادته على حساب الاخرين .. لما يحب صاحبة مرته الي حكينا عنها هو بحبها اوك .. ووجد سعادته .. بس مرته شو رح يصير فيها .. اكيد هاذ عار ..  اما اذا سبب للاخرين جرح وهوه قصده سعاده اكيد هون مش عار لانه مش ذنبه  .._ 

_بالنسبه للزوج الي بده يتزوج اكيد ما حد بيمنعه .. واكيد مش غلط يأمن مرته .. بس انا حكيت انه لما يصير هدفه الزواج وبس وينسى ولاده .. ويهدم بيت اله كذا سنه عمران عشان هالقصه هون عار برأيي .._ 

_يمكن بعض الحالات الي ذكرتها انا ما اقتنعتي فيها .. لانه زي ما حكيت بالبدايه مفهوم العار والخطأ بيختلف من شخص لاخر .. ومفهوم الصح والمثاليه كمان بيختلف .. وهاي النتيجه طبيعيه .._ 

_بالنهايه بشكرك مها على المشاركه القيمه .._

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]
> **Society exists only as a mental concept; in the real world there are only individuals. ** 
> 
> هاي نظره ممكن تفيدنا بهالموضوع / كيف ما بعرف بس حاس انه بتفيد الموضوع 
> 
> موضوع حلو .. بس شايف انه انت بالغت شوي و سميت أي خروج عن الضمير " عار " / كلمة عار كبيرة كثير و الخطيئة حتى بالدين الاسلامي متدرجة فالنظر للمحرمات مثلا ليس كعقوق الوالدين 
> 
> بوافقك بكل شي بس شايف انك حمّلت المجتمع شوي كثير / كلمة عار كبيرة و ما بتنطبق الا بحالات قليلة ( لكن اوافقك انها كثرانة نسبيا هالايام ) 
> [/align]


_يمكن اكون بالغت برأيك وبرأي الكثيرين .. ومعك حق كلمة عار قد تكون ثقيله على مسامعنا لكن هذا الواقع ... _ 
_ الخطأ خطأ ... وانا ما ذكرت اي اخطاء .. كلها للاسف (( مصايب )) ووجدت فيها العار ولو قليلا .. وكلها موجوده ومنتشره كثير .. لكن زي ما حكينا بالبدايه اكيد مفهوم العار بيختلف من شخص لاخر .._

_شكرا محمد على المداخله الجميله_

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashrafwater
					

بارك الله فيك اخ غسان علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ولك مني كل لاحترام والتقدير


_

_شكرا اشرف ... نور المنتدى_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _مها انا وياكي هون بنفس الخانه .. ورأينا واحد .. انا بحكي انه بكون عار لما تكون سعادته على حساب الاخرين .. لما يحب صاحبة مرته الي حكينا عنها هو بحبها اوك .. ووجد سعادته .. بس مرته شو رح يصير فيها .. اكيد هاذ عار ..  اما اذا سبب للاخرين جرح وهوه قصده سعاده اكيد هون مش عار لانه مش ذنبه  .._ 
> 
> _بالنسبه للزوج الي بده يتزوج اكيد ما حد بيمنعه .. واكيد مش غلط يأمن مرته .. بس انا حكيت انه لما يصير هدفه الزواج وبس وينسى ولاده .. ويهدم بيت اله كذا سنه عمران عشان هالقصه هون عار برأيي .._ 
> 
> _يمكن بعض الحالات الي ذكرتها انا ما اقتنعتي فيها .. لانه زي ما حكيت بالبدايه مفهوم العار والخطأ بيختلف من شخص لاخر .. ومفهوم الصح والمثاليه كمان بيختلف .. وهاي النتيجه طبيعيه .._ 
> 
> _بالنهايه بشكرك مها على المشاركه القيمه .._


اكيد العار لما نفقد طعم الاحساس بالذنب ونفقد الاحساس بلاخرين ونبحث عن سعادتنا هون العار 
واكيد لما ينسى الاب واجبه في الحفاظ على تماسك العائله بكون هو العار 
ولما الزوج يخون عشرته مع زوجته ويخون ثقتها فيه وبصاحبتها بكون اكبر عار 
اشي ما بختلف فيه انا واياك  وما في اثنين بقدرو يناقشو بس انا زي ما اسلفت سابقا  كنت بدي ااكد على انه ما في انسان بحب اذى انسان عاش معه وبعرفه عن قصد بس احيانا الامور اللي بدنا اياه بتحاول تبرر لانفسنا اي الم بصدر من ناحيتنا تاجههم .
العفو غسان  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_ملاحظه ... الموضوع كله فكرته و المواضيع والحالات الي ناقشها .. كلها استوحيتها او اقتبستها من مسلسل زمن العار .. ناقش كل هالقضايا .._

_عشان هيك يمكن انا ركزت على حالات ويمكن اكون نسيت كثير .. لكن وجدته كله واقع .. كله قضايا مهمه تستحق النقاش والاستعراض .._

----------


## غسان

> اكيد العار لما نفقد طعم الاحساس بالذنب ونفقد الاحساس بلاخرين ونبحث عن سعادتنا هون العار 
> واكيد لما ينسى الاب واجبه في الحفاظ على تماسك العائله بكون هو العار 
> ولما الزوج يخون عشرته مع زوجته ويخون ثقتها فيه وبصاحبتها بكون اكبر عار 
> اشي ما بختلف فيه انا واياك وما في اثنين بقدرو يناقشو بس انا زي ما اسلفت سابقا كنت بدي ااكد على انه ما في انسان بحب اذى انسان عاش معه وبعرفه عن قصد بس احيانا الامور اللي بدنا اياه بتحاول تبرر لانفسنا اي الم بصدر من ناحيتنا تاجههم .
> العفو غسان


_مممممممم  بترر النا لانفسنا .. بس اكيد ما بتبرر للاخر الي تأذى .. وممكن تبرر النا لكن دايما في لحظة حقيقه مع الذات .. ممكن تصحيلنا الرقابه الداخليه الي حكى عنها احمد الزعبي .._ 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> شكرا غسان موضوعك رائع ...
> 
> بس اذا بتلاحظ ومن كلامك انه كل فعل عار تحدثت عنه هو فعل محرم بالاسلام ... يعني اللي بدي يوصل انو احنا كعرب انظر لتاريحنا قبل الاسلام بتلاقيه قبائل تعيش على السرقة والثأر وظلم الانثى واعزاز الذكر والزنا و العصبية القبلية ووووو وكل شي ذميم ممكن تتخيله بس يمكن كان يميزنا الصدق وشيء من المروءة .. وجاء الاسلام ليكرمنا ويمن علينا ويخرجنا الى الحياة الفضلى من حياة التخلف والرجعية ونقلنا نقلة حضارية كبيرة جدا واصبحنا من اعز وافضل الامم لتمسكنا بقواعد هذا الدين ... الان وفي هذا الزمن وللأسف ذهب الدين وتراجع الى ابعد المستويات واصبح كلام فقط وشيء ثانوي في حياة اغلب الناس وغطاء لمن يريد ان يبرىء نفسه ...بمعنى اخر ذهبت القوانين التي كانت سبب حضارتنا وتقدمنا وعدنا الى زمن الجاهلية وزمن الانحطاط الفكري والاخلاقي بس احنا زيادة شوي ما عنا صدق ومروءة-يعني رجعنا اسوأ من زمان- واللي مستر علينا انفتاحنا على الشعوب الاخرى في زمن العولمة -وحتى لو كنا بنقتبس منهم عادات مذمومة لكن اخدنا منهم صفات جيدة عززها الاسلام - ولا ننكر ذلك
> 
> لذلك قارن بين الثأر الان والثأر قبل الاسلام وقارن بين هضم حق المرأة وهضم حقها قبل الاسلام وقس على ذلك ...بالفعل نحن الان عدنا مجموعة من الاعراب مجموعة من القبليين الرجعيين الذين يحكّمون المجتمع والعادات والتقاليد قبل ان يحكّمون دينهم بل ونستخدم الدين احيانا كذريعة وغطاء لستر جهلنا وتخلفنا والدين بريء منا
> 
> اصبحنا كعرب الاكثر تخلفا عن الشعوب والاكثر انغماسا في ظلام الجهل المدقع وهالكلام مش من عندي شوف كلام الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب "نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإن ابتغينا العزة بغير الإسلام أذلنا الله" *... وبالفعل شو بدك اكثر من هيك ذل وعار*
> 
> 
> بالطبع كل واحد يتمنى تغيير الواقع لكن قبل ذلك يجب ان نتمنى تغيير انفسنا لأنو برأيي هو الحل الامثل وحتى لو كنا عايشين بدولة ذات قوانين وضعية بعيدة عن الدين ... يجب علينا ان نحاسب انفسنا على تصرفاتنا وكل واحد مسؤول عن تصرفاته امام ربه وليس امام القانون وهذا هو المطلوب منا ... نحاسب انفسنا بمقياس الاسلام - قدر المستطاع-


 
بوركت بكل حرف كتبت  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _عار ثم عار ثم عار .. هذا حقيقة ما نعيش فيه .._ 
> 
> _قد يختلف مفهوم العار من شخص لاخر بيننا ... وقد يختلف عار عن عار .. جميعنا يخطئ .. وجميعنا له جانب مظلم .. مجتمع كاذب نعيش فيه ... العار يغمرنا اينما التفتنا ونظرنا .. حتى المجاملات الكاذبه بيننا هاي عار واكبر عار ..._  
> _ناقشت الكثير من الاعمال الدراميه العار والرذيله وصورت المجتمع بأسوء صوره وحالاته .. احس احيانا انه كله مبالغه بمبالغه نعم يوجد رذيله .. يوجد شخصيات حقيره ووو لكن ليس لهذه الدرجه اجد الجواب من ابي .. الخافي اعظم ... هذا كله نقطة في بحر الواقع..._  
> _لا ادري من اين ابدأ في استعراض صور العار ... سأبدأ من الشخصيات الحقيره في المجتمع .. الشخصيات التي تخبص الدنيا .. تقلب الاوراق كما تريد تحكي عن الناس وشرفهم وعرضهم وكأنه شيء عادي وهي بالنهايه (( ما الها علاقه )) .. أليست هذه قمة العار .. أليس من العار ان تعيش بيننا .. ومااااااااا اكثرها ..._  
> _عندما تجد فتاه (( عايبه )) ارتكبت المحرم ... بالتأكيد هذا عار .. بغض النظر عن ظروفها .. حيثيات الموضوع .. هذا عار .. قد تساعد ظروفها على تخفيف نظرتنا لها لكن هي بالنهايه ارتكبت العار .. اهلها .. عار ان لم يقتلوها وعار ان فعلوا .. جرائم الشرف بعدها .. ومستقبل شخص كامل قد يضيع لتصحيح السمعه .. لتصحيح ذنب اخته او امه او بنته او زوجته .. وان لم يفعل هذا الشخص واحتضن اخته او امه ونظر الى مصلحته .. (( انا )) بالنهايه ..عار عليه ايضا .._  
> _عندما يكون الحب بلا كرامه ... عندما تذل الفتاه نفسها لشاب ... ويسمعها الف مره انسي كل ما كان .. او لا يوجد نصيب ... وهي كل يوم تهاتفه .. تبكي وتبكي وتبكي .. وعندما يقول لها كلمه بعد هذا كله تجدها تأتي اليه والفرح يغمرها .. تجدها تقول له (( مثل ما بدك حبيبي .. المهم ما تزعل )) .. هي لا تريد شيء .. هو يقرر كل شيء .. كم من فتاه هكذا .. وكم من شاب بلا ضمير مثل هذا .. طبعا قد تختلف المواقف تماما .. وتختلف الادوار فهذا مثال فقط .._  
> _عندما تحب صديقة زوجتك .. او صديق زوجك ... او اخت حبيبتك .. او اخ زوجك .. يا الهي ما اكبر العار .. هنا يتجلى العار كله .. ابشع صوره .. اغلى انسانان عندك يخونانك .. يخونان شرفك .. عندما يخون زوجته مصيبه فما بالك عندما يخونها مع اعز صديقاتها .._  
> _عندما يهدم بيت كامل .. بيت كأن الام هي فقط سبب تماسكه .. قد يكون الاب احيانا ... ومع وفاة هذا الشخص .. وفاة الام .. تجد الاب بدأ يفكر بالزواج .. بعد هذا العمر كله .... عواقب هذا الزواج .. بيت للزوجه الجديده .. يبدأ بالتفكير بتقسيم املاكه على ابنائه حتى يتسنى له تحقيق ما يسعى اليه .. الابناء كل منهم همهُ حصته .. واحتمال ان يجور الاخوان على الاخوات لانه ببساطه .. (( المصاري ما بتكفي )) ..._  
> ...


 
من الواضح تأثرك بالاعمال الدراميه خصوصا " زمن العار " و "تحت المداس"  , الاعمال الدراميه تسلط الضوء على فئه معينه من المجتمع وتطرح للمشاهدين بكافة مستوياتهم الاجتماعيه والعلميه والثقافيه تلك العينه , وكل حسب فهمه وتقدريه وتحليله للقصه يدرك المعنى المرجو من عرضها على المشاهد .

في بداية حديثك اصدرت تعميم ان هذا هو مجتمعنا وهذا ما نعيش فيه من عار و وصلت لنا فكرة اننا نعيش ضمن مجمتع فاسد تسوده الرذيله بكافة اشكالها , وهذا بحد ذاته تعميم واغلوطه تظلم بها نفسك وتظلم الاخرين وعلى افتراض ان لديك الحريه بنفسك لكنه يبقى الاخرين , ما رأيته من اعمال الدراما  هو عينه بسيطه من مجتمع كبير تماما مثل عائله كبيره في داخلها فرد خارج عن نطاق الاخلاق والدين ولديه مكتسبات خارجه عن عادات العائله ودستورها  الداخلي فلا نطلق الحكم انه لدنيا عائله تحمل من العار الكذا والكذا والكذا ولديها شخصيات قذره وتشع الرذيله من وجوه افرادها ولا نسرد القصص ! 

اما في معنى العار , فهو واضح وليس عليه اي اختلاف في تحديد المعنى الاساسي والمتعارف عليه عند عامة الناس , له معناه الكبير ولا يطلق على اسخف الامور كبعض الامثله المذكوره اعلاه , فالحاجه احيانا تبرر الوسيله ولا يطلق عليها عار .. مثالك للذي يرخص كيلو البندوره هي وسيله قد بررتها غايه تحت عنوان الحاجه ! 

هذه كلها اعمال دراميه لديها مشاريعها التسويقيه , لماذا عندما تشاهد فيلم اجنبي لا يطلق على قصته العار ويوصف مجتمعهم بالقذر وبالشخصيات الحقيره على حد تعبيرك ؟  لماذا نشاهد افلامهم ونعتبرهم اهل للمثال والاخلاق ؟ لماذا يظلم مجتمعنا بهذه الصوره القاسيه اعتمادا على قصة دراميه اصلها خشبة المسرح ؟! ولها ابعادها الماديه ! لا افصل المتجتمع عن تلك القصص الدراميه لانها وحي الدراما لكن ندرك جميعا ان الدراما تخوض في الخيال في تسجديها للواقع ولا تصل الواقع تماما وندرك احيانا اثناء المشاهده ان العمل الدرامي (س) يستخف بعقول المشاهدين في احدى حلقاته ونلاحظ سرد القصص وتتابع الاحداث غير المنطقي ويعلق على عدم مصداقيتها الصغير قبل الكبير ! هي تماما مثل افلام الكرتون لكنها تأخذ اطار اكبر لانها موجه لفئه عمريه اكبر . 


في نهاية حديثك اطلقت حكم العار على مجتمعنا مره اخرى واكدت لنا انها حقيقة حياتنا , هل لديك دليل بذلك دون الاستشهاد بقصص دراميه  ؟  وهل لديك اليقين بذلك لتعمم ان حياتنا عار .. وبذلك قد اطلقت على كل فرد بأنه عار كونه الكلام موجه للجميع  .

----------


## saousana

> من الواضح تأثرك بالاعمال الدراميه خصوصا " زمن العار " و "تحت المداس"  , الاعمال الدراميه تسلط الضوء على فئه معينه من المجتمع وتطرح للمشاهدين بكافة مستوياتهم الاجتماعيه والعلميه والثقافيه تلك العينه , وكل حسب فهمه وتقدريه وتحليله للقصه يدرك المعنى المرجو من عرضها على المشاهد .
> 
> في بداية حديثك اصدرت تعميم ان هذا هو مجتمعنا وهذا ما نعيش فيه من عار و وصلت لنا فكرة اننا نعيش ضمن مجمتع فاسد تسوده الرذيله بكافة اشكالها , وهذا بحد ذاته تعميم واغلوطه تظلم بها نفسك وتظلم الاخرين وعلى افتراض ان لديك الحريه بنفسك لكنه يبقى الاخرين , ما رأيته من اعمال الدراما  هو عينه بسيطه من مجتمع كبير تماما مثل عائله كبيره في داخلها فرد خارج عن نطاق الاخلاق والدين ولديه مكتسبات خارجه عن عادات العائله ودستورها  الداخلي فلا نطلق الحكم انه لدنيا عائله تحمل من العار الكذا والكذا والكذا ولديها شخصيات قذره وتشع الرذيله من وجوه افرادها ولا نسرد القصص ! 
> 
> اما في معنى العار , فهو واضح وليس عليه اي اختلاف في تحديد المعنى الاساسي والمتعارف عليه عند عامة الناس , له معناه الكبير ولا يطلق على اسخف الامور كبعض الامثله المذكوره اعلاه , فالحاجه احيانا تبرر الوسيله ولا يطلق عليها عار .. مثالك للذي يرخص كيلو البندوره هي وسيله قد بررتها غايه تحت عنوان الحاجه ! 
> 
> هذه كلها اعمال دراميه لديها مشاريعها التسويقيه , لماذا عندما تشاهد فيلم اجنبي لا يطلق على قصته العار ويوصف مجتمعهم بالقذر وبالشخصيات الحقيره على حد تعبيرك ؟  لماذا نشاهد افلامهم ونعتبرهم اهل للمثال والاخلاق ؟ لماذا يظلم مجتمعنا بهذه الصوره القاسيه اعتمادا على قصة دراميه اصلها خشبة المسرح ؟! ولها ابعادها الماديه ! لا افصل المتجتمع عن تلك القصص الدراميه لانها وحي الدراما لكن ندرك جميعا ان الدراما تخوض في الخيال في تسجديها للواقع ولا تصل الواقع تماما وندرك احيانا اثناء المشاهده ان العمل الدرامي (س) يستخف بعقول المشاهدين في احدى حلقاته ونلاحظ سرد القصص وتتابع الاحداث غير المنطقي ويعلق على عدم مصداقيتها الصغير قبل الكبير ! هي تماما مثل افلام الكرتون لكنها تأخذ اطار اكبر لانها موجه لفئه عمريه اكبر . 
> 
> 
> في نهاية حديثك اطلقت حكم العار على مجتمعنا مره اخرى واكدت لنا انها حقيقة حياتنا , هل لديك دليل بذلك دون الاستشهاد بقصص دراميه  ؟  وهل لديك اليقين بذلك لتعمم ان حياتنا عار .. وبذلك قد اطلقت على كل فرد بأنه عار كونه الكلام موجه للجميع  .


كبرت الخط مشان اعرف اقرأ  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كبرت الخط مشان اعرف اقرأ


مش مشكله , اقرأي 
المره الجاي بكبره  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]موضوع جميل ويستحق النقاش 
امثلة كثير انطرحت وامثلة اكثر ما انطرحت للي بصير حولينا .. في بلدنا او في مجمعنا مدينتنا او حتى شارعنا او حارتنا 
مفهمومنا للعار متنوع ومتشعب كتير ، وممكن مش الكل نظرته وحدة لمفهوم هاي الكلمة 
وممكن كتير منا بقيس على وضع عيلته اللي " الحمد لله " كلنا جايين من عيل مربية وبتعرف ربنا وعلمتنا على الدين والاخلاق 
بس اللي بينظر لواقع مجتمعنا " بغض النظر عن المسلسلات او دراما " نظرة متفحصة بيلاحظ انه الوضع كل ماله من سيء لاسوء وهاد مش حكم متسرع على المجتمع ولا تهجم عليه ولكن هاي الحقيقة والواقع 
خلال العطلة القصيرة هاي اللي احنا فيها ..كم جريمة شرف سمعنا ؟ 
كم حالة خطف او محاولة خطف سمعنا عنها وقرأنا عنها وما خفي كان اعظم ؟
كم حالة نصب واحتيال صارت وبنقرأ عنها وكأنه الموضوع عادي ؟
كم طفل لقيط موجود حاليا في دور الايتام مسجل بدون نسب !! طفل انقضى على مستقبل وعلى مستقبل اولاده من بعده "هاد اذا تزوج " بسبب غلطة تنين ما حسبوها لقدام ؟
كم طفل لقوه ميت في حاوية لانه انولد وانكب فيها ؟
حالات بيع الاعضاء اللي بنسمع عنها وقرأنا عنها في الجرايد والتحقيقات لانه ناس شافت هاي الطريقة الوحيدة حتى تصرف على اولادها ؟
وغيرها وغيرتها من الحالات اللي لسى ما سمعنا عنها ... واللي ممكن ما نسمع بس هي اكيد موجودة 
غير هاد كله انه نظرة الناس صارت لكل اشي مادية ... المادة وبس هي اللي بتحكي وبتتحكم في كل اشي 
طبعا الكلام هاد مش تعميم بس بقعة ضوء على اشياء بتصير من حولينا 
واذا كل واحد حكى ما الي دخل ... رح يضل الحال على حاله 
على الاقل لازم يكون عنا علم بالشيء حتى نحمي حالنا واللي حوالينا اخونا او اولادنا في المستقبل انه هاد الاشي موجود وغلط بس لازم نبعد عنه 
مشكور غسان على الطرح
[/align]

----------


## فراشة

انا برأيي ان لا ننظر للمجتمع من ناحية واحدة " الناحية السيئة" فقط ...
......  وانا بحكي ان المجتمع بخير وسلامة ...
واصلا كل المشاكل التي تعرضها المسلسلات هي قليلة في مجتمعنا  ..
...والزمن اللي احنا فيه وبمشاكله نفس الازمن السابقة ومشاكلهم ..يعني هاي المشاكل مش جديدة 
وشكرا ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]موضوع جميل ويستحق النقاش [/align][align=center]
> امثلة كثير انطرحت وامثلة اكثر ما انطرحت للي بصير حولينا .. في بلدنا او في مجمعنا مدينتنا او حتى شارعنا او حارتنا 
> مفهمومنا للعار متنوع ومتشعب كتير ، وممكن مش الكل نظرته وحدة لمفهوم هاي الكلمة 
> وممكن كتير منا بقيس على وضع عيلته اللي " الحمد لله " كلنا جايين من عيل مربية وبتعرف ربنا وعلمتنا على الدين والاخلاق 
> بس اللي بينظر لواقع مجتمعنا " بغض النظر عن المسلسلات او دراما " نظرة متفحصة بيلاحظ انه الوضع كل ماله من سيء لاسوء وهاد مش حكم متسرع على المجتمع ولا تهجم عليه ولكن هاي الحقيقة والواقع 
> خلال العطلة القصيرة هاي اللي احنا فيها ..كم جريمة شرف سمعنا ؟ 
> كم حالة خطف او محاولة خطف سمعنا عنها وقرأنا عنها وما خفي كان اعظم ؟
> كم حالة نصب واحتيال صارت وبنقرأ عنها وكأنه الموضوع عادي ؟
> كم طفل لقيط موجود حاليا في دور الايتام مسجل بدون نسب !! طفل انقضى على مستقبل وعلى مستقبل اولاده من بعده "هاد اذا تزوج " بسبب غلطة تنين ما حسبوها لقدام ؟
> ...


كلام سليم , انتِ سلطتي الضوء على اشياء بتصير حولينا وانا معك بتصير المصايب 
لكن حياتنا مش عار ومجتمعنا مش فاسد لدرجه نطلق الحكم عليه وننسا الجزء الثاني والاكبر من المجتمع 
ولا تنسوا دور الاعلام الي بكبر القصه والي هدفه الوحيد يبيع  , مجتمعنا في مصايب وفي مشاكل زي اي مجتمع عنده خلل ببعض الجوانب , لكن لسه فيه الخير على الاقل ما يوصل لدرجة يشتم فيها . 

اسعدني مرورك

----------


## دمعة فرح

يتعرض المجتمع لاكثر من موجه من امواج العار ومنها تقبل الافكار الغربيه والسير على نهجها...
العار..مصطلح يختلف مفهومه عند البعض عن البعض الاخر فما هو عار في مجتمع معين يكون عاده ونهج في مجتمع اخر فأن الغزو الفكري والثقافي الذي يشهده مجتمعنا في يومنا هذا تدفعه للخلط بالامور وتقبل ما هو عار على انه فكر وتحضر مساريه للمجتمعات الاخرى التي ليس لها بالاسلام اي صله..
فيبدا المجتمع بالاقتناع بها وتقبلها رغم انهم مدركين عواقبها ورافضين الاعتراف بان المجتمع يتعرض لموجه عار لابئس بها ..
والحل هو نزع الافكار الغربيه الجاهليه من عقولنا والاعتراف بان المجتمع مريض بها ولا بد من البحث عن الدواء الشافي وعدم الاختباء وراء الاقنعه والحواجز مخفين هاذه الافكار الخاطئه..
مشكور ع الطرح غسان...

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

من الواضح تأثرك بالاعمال الدراميه خصوصا " زمن العار " و "تحت المداس" , الاعمال الدراميه تسلط الضوء على فئه معينه من المجتمع وتطرح للمشاهدين بكافة مستوياتهم الاجتماعيه والعلميه والثقافيه تلك العينه , وكل حسب فهمه وتقدريه وتحليله للقصه يدرك المعنى المرجو من عرضها على المشاهد .


_


> _في بداية حديثك اصدرت تعميم ان هذا هو مجتمعنا وهذا ما نعيش فيه من عار و وصلت لنا فكرة اننا نعيش ضمن مجمتع فاسد تسوده الرذيله بكافة اشكالها , وهذا بحد ذاته تعميم واغلوطه تظلم بها نفسك وتظلم الاخرين وعلى افتراض ان لديك الحريه بنفسك لكنه يبقى الاخرين , ما رأيته من اعمال الدراما هو عينه بسيطه من مجتمع كبير تماما مثل عائله كبيره في داخلها فرد خارج عن نطاق الاخلاق والدين ولديه مكتسبات خارجه عن عادات العائله ودستورها الداخلي فلا نطلق الحكم انه لدنيا عائله تحمل من العار الكذا والكذا والكذا ولديها شخصيات قذره وتشع الرذيله من وجوه افرادها ولا نسرد القصص !_ 
> 
> _اما في معنى العار , فهو واضح وليس عليه اي اختلاف في تحديد المعنى الاساسي والمتعارف عليه عند عامة الناس , له معناه الكبير ولا يطلق على اسخف الامور كبعض الامثله المذكوره اعلاه , فالحاجه احيانا تبرر الوسيله ولا يطلق عليها عار .. مثالك للذي يرخص كيلو البندوره هي وسيله قد بررتها غايه تحت عنوان الحاجه !_ 
> 
> _هذه كلها اعمال دراميه لديها مشاريعها التسويقيه , لماذا عندما تشاهد فيلم اجنبي لا يطلق على قصته العار ويوصف مجتمعهم بالقذر وبالشخصيات الحقيره على حد تعبيرك ؟ لماذا نشاهد افلامهم ونعتبرهم اهل للمثال والاخلاق ؟ لماذا يظلم مجتمعنا بهذه الصوره القاسيه اعتمادا على قصة دراميه اصلها خشبة المسرح ؟! ولها ابعادها الماديه ! لا افصل المتجتمع عن تلك القصص الدراميه لانها وحي الدراما لكن ندرك جميعا ان الدراما تخوض في الخيال في تسجديها للواقع ولا تصل الواقع تماما وندرك احيانا اثناء المشاهده ان العمل الدرامي (س) يستخف بعقول المشاهدين في احدى حلقاته ونلاحظ سرد القصص وتتابع الاحداث غير المنطقي ويعلق على عدم مصداقيتها الصغير قبل الكبير ! هي تماما مثل افلام الكرتون لكنها تأخذ اطار اكبر لانها موجه لفئه عمريه اكبر ._ 
> 
> 
> _في نهاية حديثك اطلقت حكم العار على مجتمعنا مره اخرى واكدت لنا انها حقيقة حياتنا , هل لديك دليل بذلك دون الاستشهاد بقصص دراميه ؟ وهل لديك اليقين بذلك لتعمم ان حياتنا عار .. وبذلك قد اطلقت على كل فرد بأنه عار كونه الكلام موجه للجميع ._




_بداية .. انا ذكرت اني متابع زمن العار وانه هالافكار كلها تم نقاشها فيه ... اما تحت المداس ما بعرفه .. المهم .. ما اريد قوله انني لست بذلك المتابع الساذج .. الذي لا يميز بين العمل الجيد والعمل الرديء .. ومدى صلته بالواقع .. بالتأكيد هناك اعمال لا تمس الواقع بشيء وتستخف بعقول المشاهدين  .. وانما هي وفق خيال الكاتب ووفق ما يرضي المنتج... لكن ليس كل الاعمال ... هناك اعمال اكثر من رائعه وكلها من الواقع .._ 

_ان كنت ترى مجتمعنا .. مجتمع الفضيله .. فأنا لا اراه كذلك .. مجتمعنا فيه الكثير من الامور الجيده .. لكن واجبنا نحن ان نسلط الضوء على ما يشوه هذا المجتمع ويعيق تقدمه ونموه .. لنرتقي به .. اما ان ننكر وجود مثل هذه الامور من الاساس .. هذا خطأ وخطأ كبير .. انا لم اقل اننا نعيش وسط الرذيله .. لكن قلت ان الرذيله موجوده وهناك فرق كبير .. فمجتمعنا يبقى فيه الخير دائما .._ 

_المثال البسيط (( السخبف ))الذي لم تجد فيه العار .. انا اجد فيه عارا كبيرا لان الرجل باع ذمته من اجل عشرة قروش .. انا لم اقل انه بحاجه .. حتى الغني الذي لايملك كرامه يفعل ذلك كثيرا وكثيرا من اجل ان يكون ( حدق وما حد يضحك عليه ) .._ 

_تحتاج لادله لابرهن لك ان مجتمعنا فيه رذيله .. جرائم القتل التي لايمر يوم دون ان تحدث جريمه في الاردن .. جرائم النصب .. الخطف .. جرائم الشرف التي تنتج عن وجود (( عار )) عار الاعتداء على الشرف .. ما تراه وتشاهده كل يوم في الجامعات .. والخافي اعظم .. كل ما ذكرته موجود وبكثره ... انا اطلب منك ان انت ان تجد لي شيئا من الصور الكثيره التي ذكرتها غير موجود في مجتمعنا .. لا ادري تفاجئت كثيرا في رأيك .. ولا اجد فيه الصواب ابدا .._ 

_انبه مره اخرى ... انا لم اقل ان مجتمعنا مجتمع الرذيله .. قلت ان مجتمعنا فيه رذيله .. وسلطت الضوء عليها .. _ 

_شكرا عمار على مرورك ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _بداية .. انا ذكرت اني متابع زمن العار وانه هالافكار كلها تم نقاشها فيه ... اما تحت المداس ما بعرفه .. المهم .. ما اريد قوله انني لست بذلك المتابع الساذج .. الذي لا يميز بين العمل الجيد والعمل الرديء .. ومدى صلته بالواقع .. بالتأكيد هناك اعمال لا تمس الواقع بشيء وتستخف بعقول المشاهدين .. وانما هي وفق خيال الكاتب ووفق ما يرضي المنتج... لكن ليس كل الاعمال ... هناك اعمال اكثر من رائعه وكلها من الواقع .._  
> _ان كنت ترى مجتمعنا .. مجتمع الفضيله .. فأنا لا اراه كذلك .. مجتمعنا فيه الكثير من الامور الجيده .. لكن واجبنا نحن ان نسلط الضوء على ما يشوه هذا المجتمع ويعيق تقدمه ونموه .. لنرتقي به .. اما ان ننكر وجود مثل هذه الامور من الاساس .. هذا خطأ وخطأ كبير .. انا لم اقل اننا نعيش وسط الرذيله .. لكن قلت ان الرذيله موجوده وهناك فرق كبير .. فمجتمعنا يبقى فيه الخير دائما .._  
> _المثال البسيط (( السخبف ))الذي لم تجد فيه العار .. انا اجد فيه عارا كبيرا لان الرجل باع ذمته من اجل عشرة قروش .. انا لم اقل انه بحاجه .. حتى الغني الذي لايملك كرامه يفعل ذلك كثيرا وكثيرا من اجل ان يكون ( حدق وما حد يضحك عليه ) .._  
> _تحتاج لادله لابرهن لك ان مجتمعنا فيه رذيله .. جرائم القتل التي لايمر يوم دون ان تحدث جريمه في الاردن .. جرائم النصب .. الخطف .. جرائم الشرف التي تنتج عن وجود (( عار )) عار الاعتداء على الشرف .. ما تراه وتشاهده كل يوم في الجامعات .. والخافي اعظم .. كل ما ذكرته موجود وبكثره ... انا اطلب منك ان انت ان تجد لي شيئا من الصور الكثيره التي ذكرتها غير موجود في مجتمعنا .. لا ادري تفاجئت كثيرا في رأيك .. ولا اجد فيه الصواب ابدا .._  
> _انبه مره اخرى ... انا لم اقل ان مجتمعنا مجتمع الرذيله .. قلت ان مجتمعنا فيه رذيله .. وسلطت الضوء عليها .._  
> _شكرا عمار على مرورك ..._


انا لا ارى مجتمعنا مجتمع فاضل لانه كي يصبح فاضل هناك عدة قواعد دينيه يجب اتباعها والسير على خطاها  , لكن انت من وصل لنا ان مجتمعنا مجتمع رذيله  ووصل لنا في حديثك الاول حول الموضوع , لكن بعد هذا التوضيح المفصل حول انك تسلط الضوء على ما يعيق نموه تختلف كليا معادلة الموضوع وتأخذ منحنى شبيه برد سوسن , وهو كلام سليم لا غبار عليه . 

اما بالنسبه لرأيي  وعدم ايجاد الصواب ,  رأيي ردا على تعميماتك في ردك الاول واجد به كل الصواب وان لم تجد فكفى بقناعتي به ,  ردك اعلاه اوضح قصدك تماما في العبارات المشار الها باللون الازرق ولم يعد نقاط خلاف . 

تحياتي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					

[align=center]موضوع جميل ويستحق النقاش 
امثلة كثير انطرحت وامثلة اكثر ما انطرحت للي بصير حولينا .. في بلدنا او في مجمعنا مدينتنا او حتى شارعنا او حارتنا 
مفهمومنا للعار متنوع ومتشعب كتير ، وممكن مش الكل نظرته وحدة لمفهوم هاي الكلمة 
وممكن كتير منا بقيس على وضع عيلته اللي " الحمد لله " كلنا جايين من عيل مربية وبتعرف ربنا وعلمتنا على الدين والاخلاق 
بس اللي بينظر لواقع مجتمعنا " بغض النظر عن المسلسلات او دراما " نظرة متفحصة بيلاحظ انه الوضع كل ماله من سيء لاسوء وهاد مش حكم متسرع على المجتمع ولا تهجم عليه ولكن هاي الحقيقة والواقع 
خلال العطلة القصيرة هاي اللي احنا فيها ..كم جريمة شرف سمعنا ؟ 
كم حالة خطف او محاولة خطف سمعنا عنها وقرأنا عنها وما خفي كان اعظم ؟
كم حالة نصب واحتيال صارت وبنقرأ عنها وكأنه الموضوع عادي ؟
كم طفل لقيط موجود حاليا في دور الايتام مسجل بدون نسب !! طفل انقضى على مستقبل وعلى مستقبل اولاده من بعده "هاد اذا تزوج " بسبب غلطة تنين ما حسبوها لقدام ؟
كم طفل لقوه ميت في حاوية لانه انولد وانكب فيها ؟
حالات بيع الاعضاء اللي بنسمع عنها وقرأنا عنها في الجرايد والتحقيقات لانه ناس شافت هاي الطريقة الوحيدة حتى تصرف على اولادها ؟
وغيرها وغيرتها من الحالات اللي لسى ما سمعنا عنها ... واللي ممكن ما نسمع بس هي اكيد موجودة 
غير هاد كله انه نظرة الناس صارت لكل اشي مادية ... المادة وبس هي اللي بتحكي وبتتحكم في كل اشي 
طبعا الكلام هاد مش تعميم بس بقعة ضوء على اشياء بتصير من حولينا 
واذا كل واحد حكى ما الي دخل ... رح يضل الحال على حاله 
على الاقل لازم يكون عنا علم بالشيء حتى نحمي حالنا واللي حوالينا اخونا او اولادنا في المستقبل انه هاد الاشي موجود وغلط بس لازم نبعد عنه 
مشكور غسان على الطرح
[/align]



الحمدلله ... هناك من يشعر بأن هذا واقع ... خُيل لي انني افتري على المجتمع بعد مشاهدة عدد من الردود .. 

كلامك جميل جدا .. صور كثيره ذكرتها موجوده وجدا ...  وصور ابشع موجوده ايضا .. كما يقال (( الخافي اعظم )) 

شكرا سوسن على المرور الجميل ..
_

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشة
					

انا برأيي ان لا ننظر للمجتمع من ناحية واحدة " الناحية السيئة" فقط ...
......  وانا بحكي ان المجتمع بخير وسلامة ...
واصلا كل المشاكل التي تعرضها المسلسلات هي قليلة في مجتمعنا  ..
...والزمن اللي احنا فيه وبمشاكله نفس الازمن السابقة ومشاكلهم ..يعني هاي المشاكل مش جديدة 
وشكرا ... 


 يا اخت فراشه  نفس المضمون الذي تحدث عنه عمارتحدثتي عنه.. اكرر مره اخرى.. سلط الضوء على الناحيه السيئه لنعرف انه يوجد خطأ هنا .. حتى نستطيع ان نجتازه .. ونصبح مجتمع  افضل .. اكيد المجتمع بخير وسلامه بس وين الغلط نحكي عن العيوب الموجوده فيه .. 
اما صلة المسلسلات بالواقع هذا امر اخر  بينته بردو اخرى ... 

شكرا على المرور_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا برأيي ان لا ننظر للمجتمع من ناحية واحدة " الناحية السيئة" فقط ...
> ...... وانا بحكي ان المجتمع بخير وسلامة ...
> واصلا كل المشاكل التي تعرضها المسلسلات هي قليلة في مجتمعنا ..
> ...والزمن اللي احنا فيه وبمشاكله نفس الازمن السابقة ومشاكلهم ..يعني هاي المشاكل مش جديدة 
> وشكرا ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
كلام سليم زمنا زي الازمان السابقه هالمشاكل مش جديده والمجتمع بخير  , لكنه قصد تسليط الضوء للوصل لحل لانقاض المجتمع 
اسعدني مرورك

----------


## غسان

> يتعرض المجتمع لاكثر من موجه من امواج العار ومنها تقبل الافكار الغربيه والسير على نهجها...
> العار..مصطلح يختلف مفهومه عند البعض عن البعض الاخر فما هو عار في مجتمع معين يكون عاده ونهج في مجتمع اخر فأن الغزو الفكري والثقافي الذي يشهده مجتمعنا في يومنا هذا تدفعه للخلط بالامور وتقبل ما هو عار على انه فكر وتحضر مساريه للمجتمعات الاخرى التي ليس لها بالاسلام اي صله..
> فيبدا المجتمع بالاقتناع بها وتقبلها رغم انهم مدركين عواقبها ورافضين الاعتراف بان المجتمع يتعرض لموجه عار لابئس بها ..
> والحل هو نزع الافكار الغربيه الجاهليه من عقولنا والاعتراف بان المجتمع مريض بها ولا بد من البحث عن الدواء الشافي وعدم الاختباء وراء الاقنعه والحواجز مخفين هاذه الافكار الخاطئه..
> مشكور ع الطرح غسان...


_يا سلام عليكي يا مجد .. بالفعل الغزو الفكري الغربي  اهم اساس واقعنا .. اصبحنا تائهين تماما .. بين حضارة الغرب و قيمنا العربيه الاسلاميه .. حتى ضعنا تماما .. اخذنا فتات حضارتهم الذي انعكس تماما على تصرفاتنا .. ونسينا من نحن بالاساس ... 

كلامك جميل .. علينا التخلص من هذه الشعارات والاقنعه والبحث عن الحلول .. 

شكرا جزيلا .._

----------


## غسان

> انا لا ارى مجتمعنا مجتمع فاضل لانه كي يصبح فاضل هناك عدة قواعد دينيه يجب اتباعها والسير على خطاها  , لكن انت من وصل لنا ان مجتمعنا مجتمع رذيله  ووصل لنا في حديثك الاول حول الموضوع , لكن بعد هذا التوضيح المفصل حول انك تسلط الضوء على ما يعيق نموه تختلف كليا معادلة الموضوع وتأخذ منحنى شبيه برد سوسن , وهو كلام سليم لا غبار عليه . 
> 
> اما بالنسبه لرأيي  وعدم ايجاد الصواب ,  رأيي ردا على تعميماتك في ردك الاول واجد به كل الصواب وان لم تجد فكفى بقناعتي به ,  ردك اعلاه اوضح قصدك تماما في العبارات المشار الها باللون الازرق ولم يعد نقاط خلاف . 
> 
> تحياتي


_
يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع لا الرد جيدا .. ان كلامي يحمل مضمونا واضحا انه يوجد رذيله انتشرت جدا في المجتمع .. ولم اقل ان المجتمع عن بكرة ابيه عار فوق عار .. بالتأكيد الخير موجود .. وقد اكون لم اشر بشكل كبير لانني ظننت انه فُهم ضمنا ...فأنا سلطت الضوء على الجانب السيء .. وان لم اشر الى الجانب الجيد ..هذا لا يعني انني انكرت وجوده ..
وموضوعي يوافق ردي تماما ولم يأخذ اي منحنى اخر .. الا انه حمل توضيحا لما ذكر اساسا وتم السؤال عنه منك لاحقا  .. 
وكأنك تعرفت علي البارحه يا عمار  ولا تعرف كيف افكر  انا ... لاصف المجتمع بأنه مجتمع رذيله فقط .. لو انك عضو سجل البارحه مثل فراشه لما لمتك ... 

بالنهايه شكرا على المرور_

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> _الحمدلله ... هناك من يشعر بأن هذا واقع ... خُيل لي انني افتري على المجتمع بعد مشاهدة عدد من الردود .._ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _كلامك جميل جدا .. صور كثيره ذكرتها موجوده وجدا ... وصور ابشع موجوده ايضا .. كما يقال (( الخافي اعظم ))_ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اما انا 
اولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
ثانيا سؤل الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام بما معناه: من أقوى دينه نحن يا رسول الله ام الذين يتبعوننا( إحنا يعني ) قال الرسول : الذين يتبعوننا ( احنا) 

فأنت تتكلم عن العار .....
العار موجود في كل زمان و مكان حتى في عصر الرسول 
بل ازداد العار في عصر ما قبل الرسول 
وأخذ بالنتاقص إلى زمننا هذا 
يعني زمنا هاظ احسن من الي قبله ( زمن الرسول ) إسنادا لحديث الرسول وقد سبق ذكره اعلاه
ثالثا: ألفتتني كلمه ( الخافي اعظم) 
احنا شوه دخلنا بالمخفي هذه أمور غيبيه 
ربنا اردار إخفائه ..... فلا يجوز لنا اضهاره 
( المحاوله في اضهاره) ولا يجوز لنا التكلم عنه ولاحتى التفكير به لانه( سبحانه أراده مخفي )
و إسنادا على كلامي : 
كلمه: الباقي بحياتك ..... طيب لو ظل باقي كان عاش ولم يمت 
وهذه تسمى بدعه وكلمه المخفي أعظم: بدعه سيئه
وشكرا غسان

----------


## آلجوري

> اما انا 
> اولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
> ثانيا سؤل الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام بما معناه: من أقوى دينه نحن يا رسول الله ام الذين يتبعوننا( إحنا يعني ) قال الرسول : الذين يتبعوننا ( احنا) 
> 
> فأنت تتكلم عن العار .....
> العار موجود في كل زمان و مكان حتى في عصر الرسول 
> بل ازداد العار في عصر ما قبل الرسول 
> وأخذ بالنتاقص إلى زمننا هذا 
> يعني زمنا هاظ احسن من الي قبله ( زمن الرسول ) إسنادا لحديث الرسول وقد سبق ذكره اعلاه
> ...


يعطيك العافيه غازي ...  
لفت نظري الحديث المذكور ... أنا ما اسمعت بهذه الروايه (لم أقصد انها غير موجوده .. ما بعرف ) فبحثت كثيرا لايجاد الاسناد دون فائده قد يكون تقصير مني بالبحث بالأماكن الغير مجديه قد يكون يفقد الصحه ... الله أعلم !!!
لكن فكرة حديثك الي قصدك توصللنا إياها مذكروه بأكثر من روايه وهي موجوده فعلا لكن... وحط ألف خط هووون ... المقصود من هالاحاديث وبمعناها وتفسيرها الصحيح دليل ضدك مو الك لانها فُهمت وفُسرت بطريقه خاطئه...  
يعني ... خلينا نشرح الحديث الي ذكرته لكن بروايه أخرى تحمل نفس الفكره تماما لكن( بالإسناد ) عشان نكون مقتنعين ان خطواتنا ضمن الصح  

وروى أحمد والدارمي والطبراني من حديث أبي جمعة قال : " قال أبو عبيدة : يا رسول الله , أأحد خير منا ؟ أسلمنا معك , وجاهدنا معك . قال : قوم يكونون من بعدكم يؤمنون بي ولم يروني "  

من حديث أبي ثعلبة عند الترمذي (3058) أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إِنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ أَيَّامًا الصَّبْرُ فِيهِنَّ مِثْلُ الْقَبْضِ عَلَى الْجَمْرِ ، لِلْعَامِلِ فِيهِنَّ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ خَمْسِينَ رَجُلًا يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ عَمَلِكُمْ ، قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ وَزَادَنِي غَيْرُ عُتْبَةَ : قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَجْرُ خَمْسِينَ مِنَّا أَوْ مِنْهُمْ ؟! قَالَ بَلْ أَجْرُ خَمْسِينَ مِنْكُمْ ) 
‏حدثني ‏ ‏إسحاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏النضر ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي جمرة ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏زهدم بن مضرب ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏عمران بن حصين ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏يقول ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏خير أمتي قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمران ‏ ‏فلا أدري أذكر بعد ‏ ‏قرنه ‏ ‏قرنين ‏ ‏أو ثلاثا ‏ ‏ثم إن بعدكم قوما يشهدون ولا يستشهدون ويخونون ولا يؤتمنون وينذرون ولا يفون ويظهر فيهم السمن ‏  

الحديث الأول نحن فعلا خير من الذين مع رسول الله لكن لا لكثرة ديننا ومراقيه أنفسنا ولا لحماستنا في فعل الخير للمجتمع ... بل لأننا ولدنا ولم نره ... صدقناه وهو بعيد عنا ... أمنا أنه الحق دون أن نسمع منه شخصيا ... إذا فكان نصيب جهادنا في قناعتنا بأننا مسلمين أكبر من الصحابه (فقط هذه النقطه ) لكن لا خير يرجى فينا بعد خير الصحابه من صفااات واعمااال وقناعات حتى ... وعجبتني كلمة أحمد الزعبي لما حكى حتى احنا ارجعنا لبعد الجاهليه على الأقل الجاهليه كان بهم مروءة العرب ونحن هنا لا دين ولا شبه مروءه  
الحدبث الثاني يبين أكثر وصولنا لمرتبه الأفضليه (وهو كذلك دليل قطعي على أننا في زمن العار ) -وهنا مربط فرسنا- نحن لنا أجر خمسين رجلا من رجال الصحابه-رضوان الله عليهم- وبرجع وبحكي مو لأنا إحنا ما قصرنا ماشاء الله علينا و شايلين دينا على كتافنا وعازينه في كل مكان ومخافه الله تسبقنا في كل كبيره وصغيره (يا حسرتي :Eh S(2):  ) لكن سبب هالتفضيل مواساة (للأخيار بهذا الزمن) أنهم خلقوا بزمن عار ... بزمن من أراد أن يحترم ذاته ودينه فيه كأنه حكم على نفسه بمسك جمار النار ... عدل إلهي لهم ... لم يتسن لهم زمااان (نظيف ) كزمان الصحابه فلهم بمقابل كل أجر خمسين ... رأيتم إلى أي درجه وصل العار بزماننا لنسبه 1إلى خمسين ... جهاد لإحياء عمل واحد في هذا الزمن يقابله 50 عملا في زمانهم...
ويبقى نصيب الصحابه بالخير محفوظ ... فقد ناصروا الرسول بأيام ضعف لم نشهدها وتعبوا حتى اناروا العالم بفكرة الاسلام ونحن لم نذق من هذا التعب شيئا ( لا يستوي منكم من أنفق من قبل الفتح وقاتل أولئك أعظم درجة من الذين أنفقوا من بعد وقاتلوا ) 
(ويا فرحتنا) لا نستبعد ان يكون الأجر أكبر فالأزمنه المنتظره أعظم بلاءا وعارا .. يكفينا من صورها ما ذكر الرسول ( قوما يشهدون ولا يستشهدون ويخونون ولا يؤتمنون وينذرون ولا يفون ويظهر فيهم السمن ‏ ) 
برأيكم ما نحن به الأن يشهد ويستشهد ؟؟!! يؤتمنون ولا يخونون ؟؟!! و.. و.. و..؟؟!!! (كمان مره يا حسرتي  :Eh S(2): ) 
هذا توضيح بسيط لفكرة الاحاديث المذكوره بهذا الخصوص  
الى غازي والي كل من لم يحتمل فكرة أن زماننا زمان عار ... 
أتمنى من الله أن تصيبوا وغيركم المخطئ ... فلا نريد غير ذلك  
( مايزال الخير في أمتي إلى يوم القيامه ) حديث يؤيد رأيكم لكن لا ينفي عار زماننا فكما ذكرت سابقا المسأله مسألة نسب ... ونحن في زمان النسب القليلة التي لا ترى بالعين المجرده مع أنها موجوده... أتمنى غير ذلك 
(( وما خفي أعظم )) لا اعلم إن كان غسان يقصد ما أقصد أنا وهو عدم الدخول بأمور الغيبيات والمسلمات ..
ما خفي كان أعظم ...عبارة استعملت لبيان ما وجد وحصل بالمجتمع لكن لم يصل خبره لنا بعد وهو أعطم مما وصل خبره !!! 
عذرا على الإطاله ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع لا الرد جيدا .. ان كلامي يحمل مضمونا واضحا انه يوجد رذيله انتشرت جدا في المجتمع .. ولم اقل ان المجتمع عن بكرة ابيه عار فوق عار .. بالتأكيد الخير موجود .. وقد اكون لم اشر بشكل كبير لانني ظننت انه فُهم ضمنا ...فأنا سلطت الضوء على الجانب السيء .. وان لم اشر الى الجانب الجيد ..هذا لا يعني انني انكرت وجوده .._
> _وموضوعي يوافق ردي تماما ولم يأخذ اي منحنى اخر .. الا انه حمل توضيحا لما ذكر اساسا وتم السؤال عنه منك لاحقا .._ 
> _وكأنك تعرفت علي البارحه يا عمار ولا تعرف كيف افكر انا ... لاصف المجتمع بأنه مجتمع رذيله فقط .. لو انك عضو سجل البارحه مثل فراشه لما لمتك ..._  
> _بالنهايه شكرا على المرور_


قرأت الموضوع بطريقه تحليله وتفصيليه لكن كان من الافضل التوضيح اكثر .. كلامك فُهم ضمنا من ردك الاول حول الموضوع , لكن لا يعرفك الكل ويعرف طريقة تفكيرك , كما اشرت لم اعرفك قبل يومين ولدي معرفه بتفكيرك , لكنها ليست حجه قطعيه بعدم الايضاح للغير وتم الايضاح فيما بعد . 

مجتمعنا بني منذ زمن بعيد على هذه النواقص التي كبرت ونمت مع الزمن لتصل الى فئه معينه قد سلطت الضوء عليها , الموضوع ليس ببسيط لطرحه وايجاد حلول له في ساعات او ايام او شهور , القضيه قضيه نهضويه بحاجه لاعادة زرع مجتمعنا بالعادات الحسنه والفضيله المرجو الوصول اليها , للموضع ابعاده السياسيه التي من خلالها تتحقق ابعاده الدينيه للغرب وللحركات التبشيريه .

طرحنا المتواضع لمجتمعنا المصاب طرح ونقد بناء جدا  , واشكرك على هذا الطرح الذي بدوره قد ينقض ما يمكن انقاضه .

----------


## غسان

> اما انا 
> اولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
> ثانيا سؤل الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام بما معناه: من أقوى دينه نحن يا رسول الله ام الذين يتبعوننا( إحنا يعني ) قال الرسول : الذين يتبعوننا ( احنا) 
> 
> فأنت تتكلم عن العار .....
> العار موجود في كل زمان و مكان حتى في عصر الرسول 
> بل ازداد العار في عصر ما قبل الرسول 
> وأخذ بالنتاقص إلى زمننا هذا 
> يعني زمنا هاظ احسن من الي قبله ( زمن الرسول ) إسنادا لحديث الرسول وقد سبق ذكره اعلاه
> ...


_بدع .. اي بدع ..!!!  وما علاقة الامور الغيبيه بموضوعي اصلا .. ومن هو الذي اراد معرفتها ...

الخافي اعظم .. قصدت انه هناك كثير من المصائب يخفيها الناس ولا تخرج ولا نعلم بها.. هي اعظم مما ذكرنا ..  قد يخفون عارا اكبر ..نحن لا ندري به  ...هذاااااااا فقط القصد ... ولم اطالب اصلا بمعرفته ... حتى اكون صاحب بدعه .. 

موضوعي ليس موضوعا دينيا .. ولم يأتي اي ذكر للامور الغيبيه ... 

اما ان زماننا افضل من زمان غيرنا .. وافضل من زمان الرسول ... كما قلت .. لن ارد كما ردت ايات بأن زمن الرسول افضل .. سأقول وان كان زماننا فعلا افضل من زمان غيرنا .. هذا لا ينفي وجود كل هذا العار الذي ذكرته فيه ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ان الرذيله متعمقه فيه بقوه ... فما ذكرناه من صور لما نختلقها .. وانما هي واقع معاش .. وبالتالي ليس عيبا ان نعرف عيوبنا وننتقدها كي نتجاوزها ... 

بالنهايه شكرا غازي على مرورك .._

----------


## غسان

> يعطيك العافيه غازي ...  
> لفت نظري الحديث المذكور ... أنا ما اسمعت بهذه الروايه (لم أقصد انها غير موجوده .. ما بعرف ) فبحثت كثيرا لايجاد الاسناد دون فائده قد يكون تقصير مني بالبحث بالأماكن الغير مجديه قد يكون يفقد الصحه ... الله أعلم !!!
> لكن فكرة حديثك الي قصدك توصللنا إياها مذكروه بأكثر من روايه وهي موجوده فعلا لكن... وحط ألف خط هووون ... المقصود من هالاحاديث وبمعناها وتفسيرها الصحيح دليل ضدك مو الك لانها فُهمت وفُسرت بطريقه خاطئه...  
> يعني ... خلينا نشرح الحديث الي ذكرته لكن بروايه أخرى تحمل نفس الفكره تماما لكن( بالإسناد ) عشان نكون مقتنعين ان خطواتنا ضمن الصح  
> 
> وروى أحمد والدارمي والطبراني من حديث أبي جمعة قال : " قال أبو عبيدة : يا رسول الله , أأحد خير منا ؟ أسلمنا معك , وجاهدنا معك . قال : قوم يكونون من بعدكم يؤمنون بي ولم يروني "  
> 
> من حديث أبي ثعلبة عند الترمذي (3058) أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إِنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ أَيَّامًا الصَّبْرُ فِيهِنَّ مِثْلُ الْقَبْضِ عَلَى الْجَمْرِ ، لِلْعَامِلِ فِيهِنَّ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ خَمْسِينَ رَجُلًا يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ عَمَلِكُمْ ، قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ وَزَادَنِي غَيْرُ عُتْبَةَ : قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَجْرُ خَمْسِينَ مِنَّا أَوْ مِنْهُمْ ؟! قَالَ بَلْ أَجْرُ خَمْسِينَ مِنْكُمْ ) 
> ‏حدثني ‏ ‏إسحاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏النضر ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي جمرة ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏زهدم بن مضرب ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏عمران بن حصين ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏يقول ‏ 
> ...


_
كلامك اكثر من رائع ايات .. وبمحله ...  ما بقدر الواحد يعقب بعده ..  

بالنسبه للامور الغيبيه هو تماما  كما ذكرتي وكما وضحت انا بردي .. 

شكرا على توضيحك  ايات ..._

----------


## غسان

> قرأت الموضوع بطريقه تحليله وتفصيليه لكن كان من الافضل التوضيح اكثر .. كلامك فُهم ضمنا من ردك الاول حول الموضوع , لكن لا يعرفك الكل ويعرف طريقة تفكيرك , كما اشرت لم اعرفك قبل يومين ولدي معرفه بتفكيرك , لكنها ليست حجه قطعيه بعدم الايضاح للغير وتم الايضاح فيما بعد . 
> 
> مجتمعنا بني منذ زمن بعيد على هذه النواقص التي كبرت ونمت مع الزمن لتصل الى فئه معينه قد سلطت الضوء عليها , الموضوع ليس ببسيط لطرحه وايجاد حلول له في ساعات او ايام او شهور , القضيه قضيه نهضويه بحاجه لاعادة زرع مجتمعنا بالعادات الحسنه والفضيله المرجو الوصول اليها , للموضع ابعاده السياسيه التي من خلالها تتحقق ابعاده الدينيه للغرب وللحركات التبشيريه .
> 
> طرحنا المتواضع لمجتمعنا المصاب طرح ونقد بناء جدا  , واشكرك على هذا الطرح الذي بدوره قد ينقض ما يمكن انقاضه .


_مممم حصل خير على كل حال ... لا خلاف اذن .. 

شكرا عمار  ..
_

----------


## HAWATMEH

ا_ستوقفني هذا الموضوع ورحت اصول واجول في افكاري ما هو الحل لهذه القضيه التي اصبحت تؤرقنا جميعا اننا لانستطيع ان ننسلخ من عقيدتنا اولا ولامن عادات وتقاليد قبائلنا فما ذنب كل شاب محترم معروف من جميع الناس ان ترتكب فاحشه فتاه سواء كانت مقربه ام من طرف العشيره فعندما يحصل هذا الشي لاترحمك الناس يقولون هذه بنت فلان عمها فلان وخالها فلان ومن عشيره الفلان ما الحل اولا الدين وثانيا التربيه وثالثا الابتعاد عن رفقاء السوء ومن ثم المطلوب من الشباب ان يتقوا الله وان يخاف على عرضه حماكم الله جميعا شكرا غسان_

----------


## غسان

> ا_ستوقفني هذا الموضوع ورحت اصول واجول في افكاري ما هو الحل لهذه القضيه التي اصبحت تؤرقنا جميعا اننا لانستطيع ان ننسلخ من عقيدتنا اولا ولامن عادات وتقاليد قبائلنا فما ذنب كل شاب محترم معروف من جميع الناس ان ترتكب فاحشه فتاه سواء كانت مقربه ام من طرف العشيره فعندما يحصل هذا الشي لاترحمك الناس يقولون هذه بنت فلان عمها فلان وخالها فلان ومن عشيره الفلان ما الحل اولا الدين وثانيا التربيه وثالثا الابتعاد عن رفقاء السوء ومن ثم المطلوب من الشباب ان يتقوا الله وان يخاف على عرضه حماكم الله جميعا شكرا غسان_


_فعلا العائله كلها تصاب بالشلل لان احد افرادها اخطئ ... شكرا اخي على الحلول المهمه الي طرحتها ... وشكرا على المرور ..._

----------


## طوق الياسمين

F5

نحن في زمن لم يعد يسمى زمن العار فقط بل زمن الفساد من كل نواحيه

ان اخطئ فرد من افراد العائلة فالمصيبة تلتف حول اعناقهم جميعا
وكان الاب اعتقد بأنه لم يوفر حسن التربية لأبنائه
والوالدة تظن أنها لم تكن متواجدة بجانبهم ذاتيا
والاخ تتمحور ظنونه بانه المخطئ لعدم مراقبته لمن جلب الفضيحة
والاخت تبقى متربعة في البيت تشكي وحدتها جراء ما حدث امام البشرية اجمع

هل يعقل اننا لم نتطور
الم يستوعبون بأن ما يحصل ليس جراء الاخلاق وحسن التربية والبيئة ورفاق السوء والمراقبة الفاشلة
بل بأن الطبيعة البشرية مبنية على الخطأ لهذا خُلقت النار لأستيعاب اكبر عدد لم بقع في لذات الحياة ليستحق المكافأة "الجنة"

"وان كل ممنوع دائما مرغوب وكل مرغوب عادة ممنوع"

فـ لنفكر قليلا ارجوكم  :SnipeR (26):

----------

